# First peacock of 2018



## gnappi (Apr 12, 2018)

I've fished pretty hard (from shore) this year, but with lack of rain, cold snaps, and a voodoo curse following me like a black cloud so far only little LMB's in the 10"-12" range have been taking from my arsenal of artificial lures. It's been so bad my casting arm has grown and I now am getting the appearance of a fiddler crab. The gators though have been very interested in just about everything I throw out there becoming a nuisance.

Tonight at sunset was different. Several big LMB's were short striking my plastic lures ripping them up... a glimmer of hope, but one nice peacock around 2 lbs took hold and stayed on. It went back in the water. 







As the weather warms up I'll start taking my 10' "Minnie tinny" out for


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 12, 2018)

Haha, the skunk is over! Beautiful fishing spot for sure. I like that grassy bank. I was 2" taller this morning from all the mud stuck to my shoes.


----------



## GrandpaMike (Apr 13, 2018)

gnappi said:


> I've fished pretty hard (from shore) this year, but with lack of rain, cold snaps, and a voodoo curse following me like a black cloud so far only little LMB's in the 10"-12" range have been taking from my arsenal of artificial lures. It's been so bad my casting arm has grown and I now am getting the appearance of a fiddler crab. The gators though have been very interested in just about everything I throw out there becoming a nuisance.
> 
> Tonight at sunset was different. Several big LMB's were short striking my plastic lures ripping them up... a glimmer of hope, but one nice peacock around 2 lbs took hold and stayed on. It went back in the water.
> 
> ...


Beautiful fish! Thankfully no Gators to worry about here! Just mosquitoes in the summer. Thanks for posting.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2018)

Catching one on US soil is still on my bucket list. It will happen one day, hopefully soon.


----------



## gnappi (Apr 14, 2018)

Jim said:


> Catching one on US soil is still on my bucket list. It will happen one day, hopefully soon.



If you get down to southeast Florida look me up


----------



## gnappi (Apr 16, 2018)

The Peas and LMB are finally awake. Today I stopoed in a small lake by a hospital and the fish were suicidal. Here's a nice male Pea.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 17, 2018)

I'd love to catch a Peacock bass.


----------



## gnappi (Apr 17, 2018)

They're fun to catch... no jumping, just hard pulling to get away from you


----------



## richg99 (Apr 17, 2018)

Sounds like a big striper or hybrid.


----------



## gnappi (Apr 17, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Sounds like a big striper or hybrid.




Good description. Once they get that knobby bump on their head they fight like hell


----------



## JimmyTodd (Apr 18, 2018)

beautiful fish. I wish i could fish but this michigan weather is just killing me. I believe the entire state may be cursed


----------



## gnappi (Apr 20, 2018)

JimmyTodd said:


> beautiful fish. I wish i could fish but this michigan weather is just killing me. I believe the entire state may be cursed



Most of my few business and personal trips to Minnesota, Illinois and Michigan were in the winter. Being from upstate New York I "thought" I knew what brutal cold was, and I almost forgot about it being in south Florida since the mid 70's. 

Thanks for reminding me that fishing, boating, camping, (only Canadians go to the beach down here in the winter) and motorcycle riding 12 months of the year and no state / local income taxes were worth the reduction in pay... gotta go lower the A/C


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 20, 2018)

gnappi said:


> ... The gators though have been very interested in just about everything I throw out there becoming a nuisance...



Try dynamite next time...

Still cold in CT - no fishing...yet...the weekend looks promising.


----------

